# Wild Strawberries



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I was at my inlaws the other night baiting my swarm traps in hope of getting some free bees and my father-in-law asked me about a few plants in his yard. I wasn't sure but I think these are wild strawberries...










This one I'm really not sure about. Looks like blackberries but are on a tree/shrub. Mulberries?










Any help is appreciated as I'm not sure of either. They didn't smell like strawberries to me.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

The first one is Indian strawberry, or mock strawberry, fake strawberry https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mock_strawberry


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Our wild strawberries have leaves nearly identical to domestic berries. The ones you posted do not really look like regular strawberry leaves, with 3 leaves.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are indian strawberries, tasteless, or maybe like a watermelon, but definitely edible.

Eat the weeds says:
The fruit is 3.4% sugar, 1.5% protein and 1.6% ash. It has 6.3 mg of Vitamin C per 100 ml of juice. An eight-foot patch will produce about 5.5 ounces fruit annually, about the same as wild strawberries, and you can cook the leaves as a green.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Pic 2 was Mulberry? My hesitation is the berries don't seem long enough.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Steve in PA said:


> Thanks everyone. Pic 2 was Mulberry? My hesitation is the berries don't seem long enough.


yes, there are different types of mulberries..some are almost round, and some are 1 1/2 inches long.
The leaves tell the story.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, why am I not seeing pics from the OP?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Those "strawberries" taste like watered down koolaide...but mulberries are delicious


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Woolieface said:


> Those "strawberries" taste like watered down koolaide...but mulberries are delicious


I think mulberries are like cilantro in that to some people it tastes bright and fresh, but to others it tastes like soap.

Mulberries taste like dirt to me.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

We used to have tons of Mulberry trees where we lived. Some were white ad some were black. The black ones were really good....something like a super sweet blackberry. Made great pie, but the white ones had very little flavor at all.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Woolieface said:


> We used to have tons of Mulberry trees where we lived. Some were white ad some were black. The black ones were really good....something like a super sweet blackberry. Made great pie, but the white ones had very little flavor at all.


I've tried them all and they all taste nasty to me. The only ones we have on our property though are whitish with a purple blush. They look pretty but even the chickens and ducks don't eat them.


----------

